

The quiet place - antoncohen
http://thequietplaceproject.com/thequietplace

======
bradleyland
I'm sorry, but I take great offense to the author's characterization of my
social media interactions as some meaningless thing. The context is not lost
on me. Obsessing over status updates and notifications isn't healthy, but
they're paiting with very broad strokes here.

I live in a relatively rural county in Florida (the Treasure Coast area).
There are not a lot of like-minded people around me. I have many long-lasting
and meaningful relationships with friends who I've only met in person one or
two times; many I've never met in person. These relationships are conducted
almost exclusively through social media and occassionally working on projects.

This smacks of fashionable non-conformity.

------
kevin_morrill
In case anyone is curious, the music is from the TV show Lost and is composed
by Michael Giacchino. This is one of the best themes called Life and Death.

You can hear more at <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nH1rCXv36A>

